# Blasc Addon Manager



## Laxera (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Buffies und Buffed-Team,

ich habe eine Frage:

Warum scrolled der Blasc-Addon-Manager immer ganz nach oben, wenn ich ein Addon geladen habe? (das regt nämlich langsam auf, weil ich mein UI in WoW alle paar Monate neu mache und immer dieses Problem habe, wenn ich Addons lade....)

mfg LAX
ps: Danke euch für die Antwort 
pps: wenn man das Ausschalten kann, sagt mir: WIE!


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass immer ein Refresh der Tabelle gemacht wird und dann nach oben gesprungen wird.

Ändern lässt sich dies so einfach bestimmt nicht. Wäre doch mal interessant, wie viele das aktuelle Verhalten stört


----------

